# Group Projects



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the worst thing about class is group projects. Everytime I hear "Alright class, get into groups of three" I think, "Great, now I wait until everyone has a group and then the teacher will throw me in with two people who will allow me to do the entire project." This happens every time.

Anyone else hate group projects? (duh)


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

They make me nervous, but I'd rather do a group project over a presentation any day. So I just try to look at it like that. At my community college it made me really nervous to do group work. People seem way more friendly at the university I'm at now. My math class right now is basically all group work, we pretty much teach each other the material. It's gone pretty well though. The first day I was really nervous and stuttered a bit, but now I feel more secure with the people in my group. Their all really friendly so far, so it's becoming a positive experience.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

I hate group projects too and even worse, they usually lead to presentations


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't mind group projects as long as there aren't too many people. And group presentations are nasty but not as bad as individual ones


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

actually, its mostly the "get into groups" part that bothers me the most. whenever the teacher makes their own random groups up I am always relieved, while the rest of the class is annoyed.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Group projects have always been a hassel for me, I just get so nervous about the whole thing and fear that I will sound stupid in front of my peers. I recently took a literature class that involved group work in ever class session. There were about 12 people in the class and it was simply torture going there. I simply couldn't open up to my group about anything. I also found it very intimidating to have the instructor, grading the class on participation. In general, I have always been the quiet person in the group, usually feeling completely useless.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't mind in-class group work so much anymore. People tend to stick to the subject when we're working in class, and the work gets done efficiently. What I hate are group projects where you have to arrange meetings outside of class. My groups members tend to spend a lot of those group meeting times getting to know each other, talking about their weekend, boyfriends, parties, gossip etc., while I'm left entirely out of the conversation. It's unbearably uncomfortable for me especially when they pause to look at me every now and then, expecting me to chime in with an anecdote about my weekend or something.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I always look to the bright side, at least it's a group project, which means it's a group presentation. I don't have to stand up there alone.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Traci said:


> I always look to the bright side, at least it's a group project, which means it's a group presentation. I don't have to stand up there alone.


Yep... that is the bright side of it.


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a MASSIVE group proj on at the moment, the worst thing is my grup members have been *****ing about me behind my back because I've been working too hard. You just can't win!!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a group presentation I have to do next week!  But like Traci said, at least you're not up there on your own... that's the only good thing.


----------



## meandme (Oct 12, 2011)

It seems that teachers don't get it. I feel that she hates me personally. I have one friend in the entire school and she's not in my class. When the teacher made us pick groups I just had to sit there and wait. I couldn't go with the intelligent people, because they assume that I'm stupid since I don't speak much, so I ended up with two guys who had already made me go through an all-nighter. I don't have anyone to help me now. The other girl doing the project said she couldn't really do anything because she has_ homework_ (and apparently I don't). The one guy who started looking for pictures dissapeared. The other guy had the guts to contact me at 8 pm asking what we are doing for the presentation tomorrow and gave me a suggestion on the google docs he just saw instead of changing it himself. Now I have to finish it for first period, even when I do, the others won't know their part and I'll have to waste printing ink on them. I wanted this done two days ago, but as the idiot that I am, I hoped that maybe they would do something. I even went to the teacher today to tell her about the guy who did not contact at all until this evening and she defended him by saying he may have been away on the weekend. Really? And I didn't even see sunlight for three days, doing more than my part on this assignment and correcting the other girl's mistakes. I jut want to sleep, I've getting about 4-6 hours of sleep on average every night because we always have group projects going on. I don't know if I'll last another month like this, not just mentally but physically. I just want to sleep like my group members are doing now. This was supposed to be a long weekend. I can't even go to the teacher for help and I don't want my body to shut down because of those people. I don't want to fail because of them either. In my last group I had two other people who knew what they were doing so I had to only do the work for three people. But now I have no one to protect me from them. I have other homework too, and I want to sleep too but I don't have the time for it.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i had countless group projects in college and most were bad for me. just the people i work with were not my type of people. it really matters who you get for your group project. the few good ones i had were really cool people i got along well with. 


i have had assigned ones before because of my shyness and the people in the group were fairly close with each other and i was like the outcast who had no other choice but to be in there group. i'm glad i'm done with that stuff.

i also had laid back lazy groups that didn't care and we all got bad grades. then i had hard working groups that were disappointed with less than an A effort and were unhappy if i was not up to par. then i had groups that assign me crap work since i was the outcast in the group. 
but i also upset some of my groups as a freshman because i skipped the class presentations - that was bad on my part.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I don't mind group work anymore but it seems to me that I'm always the leader bar one class. I have get the train running. Just today I received corrections for my report and I got great remarks, however my team didn't fare well - ok but they are internationals so...lol

I'm so much more comfortable mingling with others now.. so I don't feel like an outcast basically because I'm comfortable in myself a bit more...hence my personality shows?

I don't really know my personality


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I really dislike group projects, I'm 99% sure I can do most entire projects alone, more efficiently, coherently and generally better than when I am forced to do it in a group. 

Group work brings my grades down. -.-


----------



## Lonewolf207 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, the teachers tell everyone to get into groups, and i just sit there until they assign me a group. Then once i'm in the group, it's likely the other people wont notice i'm there so i just copy down their answers and leave. 
The only nerve wracking part would be if they didn't want me in their group, or asked me to participate in the discussion..


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

Presentations are much easier when you're apart of a group.

Usually in University, they just pair you up with the people sitting near you.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

What i hate is that group projects are prevalent among classes which i really have no interest or knowledge in, like poli sci or s/t, so i feel like i sound like a total idiot.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

*Can't stop worrying, about tomorrow*

Tomorrow is a school trip for the day,, I know that we are going to have to be going around in groups of 3 or 4. I KNOW nobody in my class,not like my other classes they are all so unfriendly and friendships are all based on the past. I haven't made any effort to be friends with any of them.

AS I was saying, we have to get into groups of 3 or 4, and go off for the whole day just in these small groups. But what am I going to do, everybody will go be in their groups with their friends, apart from me? I don't want to look like a child just stood there whilst everybody is in their groups. I'm so worried thinking about it now, but its too late to change anything and I am going to look soo stupid.

I am really not close to anybody in the class, because they are all 2 years older than me, and the one girl I liked, has changed alot since sept and I have fallen out with her anyway. So I dont care anymore.

What am I going to do, just stand there, looking silly?


----------



## tenzinsangye (May 10, 2013)

I hate group projects too


----------



## CorneliusHelius (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm a sophomore in College and in one of my classes we were assigned a group project. The teacher told us to pick groups and a topic. I just sat there like an idiot. It's killing me now because I don't have a group and I didn't tell the teacher that either.


----------



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)

I don't end up with all the work, instead I usually end up with no enough because I'm too afraid to voice my opinions about things. I've had a group make fun of me once for doing that.


----------



## preezy (Apr 11, 2014)

My problem with group projects is that I either feel like I know too little to contribute anything of value, or I know better than what the others are doing. I guess it also depends on how many people are in the group. More people in the group and I tend to not be able to find a place to speak up. I also don't feel like I'm learning anything in a group project because the work and knowledge is divided up among too many people. However, I'm fine doing a homework assignment with a group of people (provided my anxiety doesn't keep me from meeting people and that I'm comfortable around them) because at least I'm actively trying to solve a problem and I have to turn in my own work. I don't know if I'll ever get better at this.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

In my career almost all the classes are based on group projects... At first it was a nightmare, but once you get to know the people maybe you have the possibility to choose who you wanna work with. I made friends thanks to group projects, of course we don't always get to choose the people and that's when the situation gets really bad for me... Actually i'm currently working with a bunch of girls i don't like at all and ugh it's been so hard but i'm not giving up yet!


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

The only problem I have with group projects is that the professors tell us to pick out groups. Everyone always has their little cliques, so I'm left looking like an idiot.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

CorneliusHelius said:


> I'm a sophomore in College and in one of my classes we were assigned a group project. The teacher told us to pick groups and a topic. I just sat there like an idiot. It's killing me now because I don't have a group and I didn't tell the teacher that either.


That happened to me... I'm in a class with people i don't know and i ended up alone when the teacher told us to pick groups. Long story short i'm currently working with annoying rich girls that are driving me crazy,the level of anxiety this semester for me it's really high -_- 
Anyways you can always tell your teacher you don't have a group and that you're really anxious about it, maybe she/he will find a solution based on what you tell her.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I really hate group projects, because, when they ask you to form their own groups, most of the people, whom you would want to be in your group, have their own *default* groups. i.e. people they usually hang around with. They don't really have to choose their group.

I usually don't get anyone to hang around, and even if I ask someone: can I be in your group, the answer is no. And I end up doing the project alone (sometimes), or skipping the project entirely (in most of the cases).


----------



## Me22 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Group Projects should be OPTIONAL!*

I have been in school almost continually for the last 4 years. Most of my courses have been online. I finished my Bachelor's in 2013, and I am working on my Master'snow. Two separate universities and the group projects are the same. HORRIBLE!

College number 1: I had two partners in my group who where overly obsessed with the compilation of the papers. I would spend an entire day researching, writing and citing - turn in my portion and this one young woman would call me while I was at work or out and ask me to change something, fix something, switch fonts, re-compile my cite, ... any of many items.

College number 2: Three women in a group including me. One of the other two pulls data from who knows where and throws it into our group discussions, using non-scholarly sources and making absolutely NO SENSE. Many times NOT answering the question presented.

I for one would rather have to compile a 10-page project on my own, than have to deal with anyone and their attitudes and poor communication skills. Missing meetings, not texting or emailing back, waiting until the last minutes to submit. The list goes on and on. One more year and I'm done! Thank heaven! :mum


----------

